# I made a bed..kind of



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

So let me just say, I'm super jealous of all of you talented people who can
sew! It's my goal to be able to sew one day.

I do however love to re-purpose furniture and other junk. For this I found
an old straw colored basket that was being tossed out. Glued some of the 
bottom together to make it stronger, and painted it. For the bedding, I 
found this spa blue king size pillowcase at Goodwill for $1.49. I used a bed
pillow ( hoping the former human owner doesn't notice it's missing ), and
walaa...dog bed!

( And the model was free  )


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's absolutely stunning! And so is the puppy in it!
Years and years and years (lol) ago...I had a book entitled "Don't throw it away!" It was all about taking things we no longer want or use or could be broken or have parts missing and using them to make new things. Today, I guess we would call it "Recycling!"

Good job on the bed!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

that looks really comfy!! looks like it has approval from Mimi?


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

nicely done, looks like an expensive doggy bed....


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

love it!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Perfect! Love the brown & baby blue together, it looks great. :thumbright:
Mimi looks gorgeous in it. :love2:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice! Mimi certainly seems to approve. You know those wicker dog beds are really expensive now if you can even find them!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

"I is on my throne."


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

LBChi said:


> that looks really comfy!! looks like it has approval from Mimi?





MiniGrace said:


> Very nice! Mimi certainly seems to approve. You know those wicker dog beds are really expensive now if you can even find them!





Finn said:


> "I is on my throne."


Thank you all!

Mimi does love it, in fact, she has warned Jax away with a little growl and
kept it all to herself all day lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

That is suuuuper cute!!! What a great re-purposer you are!  Mimi looks like a very happy little princess in her new bed momma made her!! :love1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

If I can teach myself to sew so can you girl! I just watched vids , checked out books from the library and started with easy doggy projects. I've most recently made a super cute pillowcase for my daughter and a snuggie for my son. 
These are helpful Teach Yourself to Sew -- Sewing for Beginners Video Series: Tips, Techniques, Projects and More
I am going to try this purse Episode 5 – How to Make The DIY Dish Basic Handbag « The DIY Dish
The diy dish has a bunch of easy videos and they are so easy to understand. Check them out!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love when junk turns into something very useful!  awesome job <3


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

This is so cute! Great re-purposing!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks great! Good job!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

What a Fantastic idea that was and made a nice little
bed for your Chi's. You may not be able to sew but
you have a grand imagination, thats a talent all its own. 
Blessings.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

pmum said:


> What a Fantastic idea that was and made a nice little
> bed for your Chi's. You may not be able to sew but
> you have a grand imagination, thats a talent all its own.
> Blessings.


That was incredibly nice of you to say, thank you! :love7:


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cute! As LS said the chocolate brown and blue are lovely together. And Mimi obviously approves so you've won over your toughest critic already.


----------

